# Stuffed peppers halves.



## flatbroke (Jun 10, 2018)

Chicken, cream cheese, jalapeño, onion , salsa, cumin mixed and stuffed half a pepper. Placed in a pan and smoked over coal with red oak chunks. 40 min and added cheese top and took off after another 10 min.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 10, 2018)

Those are over the top. Looks so delicious! A must try. Thanks for the post. Like! B


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 10, 2018)

Additional information. I didn’t have time to cook a chicken and it for the stuffing so we used a rotisserie chicken from Costco. I


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks good from my screen, nothing wrong with using Costco. They make a mean roto-chicken. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 11, 2018)

FB, Awesome looking peppers! like


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2018)

Yea that's what I'm talking about!
Great looking peppers, gotta get your veggies in your daily meals!
Nicely done!
Al


----------

